# High Speeds on Airtel's home 699 plan!!



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2007)

Im getting a constant 60 KBps (that's 512 kbps instead of the normal 128 kbps that i should get!) since afternoon today.. Anyone else experiencing the same? Has Airtel upgraded the speeds? And mind you, im on an unlimited plan!


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 10, 2007)

hey congrats dude... download what ever u like who knows if this is temporary ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 10, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Im getting a constant 60 KBps (that's 512 kbps instead of the normal 128 kbps that i should get!) since afternoon today.. Anyone else experiencing the same? Has Airtel upgraded the speeds? And mind you, im on an unlimited plan!



Wow, speed boosts are occurring earlier than expected. It seems you have been upgraded to 512kbps unlimited plan at Rs.699 p.m. Congratulations. Yesterday I talked to airtel customer service in my city and they told that it would be another 2 weeks before they announce new plans. Seems the new plans have arrived.  The bad part is that due to BSNL blocking the space for underground cables, Airtel cannot provide me broadband in my home.


----------



## akshayt (Jan 10, 2007)

i am on 256Kbps Ultd Airtel in Delhi and I haven't got any boost


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Try rebooting your router.. And i dont think its temporary since 2-3 more people have reported the same.. (from different areas).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

no change here


----------



## hash!! (Jan 10, 2007)

it used to happen to my airtel connection.... on occasional sundays, i'd get 50-60kbps d/ls.... that used to be fun... but now that they know how badly i abuse this connection, i guess they've blacklisted me or sumthn...


----------



## din4204u (Jan 10, 2007)

confirmed...i m in chd with 256kbps plan.i m getting 66kBps flat.
wow.....


----------



## forever (Jan 10, 2007)

on the contrary , im experiencing reduced speeds and lag , i checked on speedtest.net and found dwnld to be 64 kbps and upload 118 kbps , im on the 699 plan , this is the case from last week onwards, they are making me lose faith in them which i once had


----------



## als2 (Jan 10, 2007)

forever said:
			
		

> on the contrary , im experiencing reduced speeds and lag , i checked on speedtest.net and found dwnld to be 64 kbps and upload 118 kbps , im on the 699 plan , this is the case from last week onwards, they are making me lose faith in them which i once had





SAME HERE


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2007)

Speed gone! Just rebooted my router and the speed is gone!! Back to 10 KBps


----------



## din4204u (Jan 10, 2007)

gone....gone.....gone......back to crappy 20KBps on 256kbps line.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2007)

Now im getting 256 kbps.. which is double of my normal 128 kbps.


----------



## als2 (Jan 10, 2007)

i am back on 128 plan speed


----------



## forever (Jan 10, 2007)

omfg, i restarted my router and me too getting above 30KB , i am on 128 k .


----------



## Edburg (Jan 10, 2007)

Well i am on the same Airtel plan and in Chennai but no change seen here.

Heard from employees that after pongal,speeds plans will be revised.


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 10, 2007)

It may b possible..
that the airtel ppl may b testing the high speed..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 10, 2007)

Nothing here yet in Mangalore @ 256 kpbs unlimited plan


----------



## hash!! (Jan 11, 2007)

haha! the good times... im gettin 30kbps!!!! this is totallyy awesome 
not gonna turn off my pc till my pc pukes dry or chokes!!!!!!


----------



## nadeem (Jan 11, 2007)

well, this is not in my case as such!


----------



## minniawochat (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi

  after 2nd Earthquake at thailand

  airtel speed is down but recoverd in 4 day

ping.exe -l 1 -t www.yahoo.com

Let Me Know what u see after running these command

because i m in 20% loss

before earthquake there is no problem & loss is 1% maximum

Thank you


----------



## prakhar18 (Jan 11, 2007)

yup..i was getting download speed 30-35 Kbps yesterday..I was downloading a movie using utorrents...I am on Home 699 plan..


----------



## hash!! (Jan 11, 2007)

hahaaa.. fun fun... im happy... and hoping that my pc duznt spazz out!!

*img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/7/1/11/t_Untitledi_2729m_f12f16bf.jpg


----------



## minniawochat (Jan 12, 2007)

Upload speed only 2.3kb ???

Thanks you


----------



## shikhar_kapoor143 (Jan 12, 2007)

yes man got a speed boost for last 2 days but its gone now


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 13, 2007)

i am using 256 unlimited plan but i get 12 to 20 kbps all time only i get 45 kbps from microsoft site


----------



## hash!! (Jan 13, 2007)

minniawochat said:
			
		

> Upload speed only 2.3kb ???
> 
> Thanks you


thats the upload speed...


----------



## harmik (Jan 13, 2007)

i am in chandigarh on airtel 699 plan (128kbps ultd)
since the start, i havent been getting double the speed at night (as i have read abt it at some places)

since abt last week of december, i have been getting lower net speeds than usual.

however on 11, 12 jan i got almost double the speed (i.e.on torrents d/ld+ u/ld =30-34kbps) from morning till evening or so (when i had restarted my modem, the speed was back to its usual slow self)

however, no such luck today.... 

is airtel planning to come out with newer plans also? (fingers crossed...


----------



## din4204u (Jan 13, 2007)

i have got an inside news.a buddy of mine is with airtel hardware department.and he told me that airtel is testing 2mbps speed lines but no 2mbps will only be given by march not b4 that.when i asked him how sure he is....he replied i aint sunil mittal buddy....but this is the news we @airtel are getting from HQ office.

what da fudge.....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2007)

I am also not getting anychange..I am on 256 unlimited and downloading is around 35KBps


----------



## minniawochat (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi


Hahahah Don't Dream Airtel USERS
Airtel is not able to go beyond 512 kbps 

WHY ??

99% I saw the Maximum speed of its modem is 512 kbps

2 years back

I tried to find the box of modem dont know where is it

if any one have the modem box then read the specification

PS : i m talking about usb modem not the LAN modem

Thanks


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2007)

ii cant understand a bit....

i am getting timeouted error

i am having 500 plan...

wht is this all about??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Edburg (Jan 16, 2007)

minniawochat said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> Hahahah Don't Dream Airtel USERS
> ...



Are you sure about this ? I seriously doubt it.

And it does not matter to me as i have a D-link GLB-502T router which supports 1 Mbps u/l and 24 Mbps d/l.And i am on airtel 600 plan.


----------



## hash!! (Jan 16, 2007)

minniawochat said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> Hahahah Don't Dream Airtel USERS
> ...


 
i have some zyxel modem... :S the airtel ppl installed it, and its a usb modem...
and it supports upto 832kbps... and newayz... if airtel plans to upgrade to mbps speeds, they're prolly gonna compensate by sellin/retailing modems to customers, that support higher transfer rates...
well, thats wishful thinking i guess... its been 3 years since i've been on what they call 'broadband', and im pretty much on square one, barring the happy days when i got 30-60kbps d/ls.... amen...


----------



## mukilan (Jan 17, 2007)

I am uisng home 256 unlimited:
*www.dslreports.com/im/21987283/1838.png


----------



## plsoft (Jan 17, 2007)

Well i don't know upto what speed my modem (Beetel 220Bx ADSL2+Modem) supports. Nways in the specs it says it has the following interface:
1. LAN: RJ-45 port for 10Base-T/100Base-TX Ethernet connection 
2. WAN: RJ-11 port for ADSL Line
3. USB: USB port for PC connection
For full specs *beetelmodems.com/220bx.html.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm in Delhi. Using MTNL broadband 256 kbps plan.
Used to get speed of upto 35 kbps.
Now, MTNL is upgrading all it's 256 kbps plans to 2 mbps.
Yup. 2 mbps.
My plan connection has been upgraded & I'm getting speeds of upto 220-225 kbps.
Cool man.
A 10 MB file downloads in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## plsoft (Jan 18, 2007)

But, if i'm not wrong,there is the max free download cap on the 2 mbps plan and that shud really s##k.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

plsoft said:
			
		

> But, if i'm not wrong,there is the max free download cap on the 2 mbps plan and that shud really s##k.


Actually it does. But that's for now. It's just a start. Maybe in a few months time, they will also give out unlimited plans with 2 MBPS. But for now, 700 MB limit is sufficient for me.


----------



## navino87 (Jan 18, 2007)

I am on 256 unlimited and no change 

Will this scheme be really upgraded??? As MTNL is upgrading all it's 256 kbps plans to 2 mbps... Will we get upgraded to 2 mbps??? If so when???

Will be the happiest person if they do so


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

my friend also downloaded 2 moviez in bittorrent for that day here in Chandigarh


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> I am on 256 unlimited and no change
> Will this scheme be really upgraded??? As MTNL is upgrading all it's 256 kbps plans to 2 mbps... Will we get upgraded to 2 mbps??? If so when???
> Will be the happiest person if they do so


 Dude not only you, everybody will be the happiest people, well not on earth but in India. Cos I don't think anyone except MTNL & BSNL are offering 2 MBPS connections for 256 KBPS price in India.

They're currently in the process of upgrading all the connections.
If u have an unlimited connection, then sorry pal. Forget it. They're not offering/upgrading Unlimited plans with 2 MBPS. Well not now but maybe in future.

If u have a limited connection, then just wait. It'll be upgraded.

If it's a new connection, then don't know whether they'll upgrade it for now.

Unlimited users will have to currently suffice with 256 KBPS.


----------



## ranger_bro (Jan 23, 2007)

yea nothin happened here in trichy too


----------



## forever (Jan 23, 2007)

as a matter of fact , im getting low speeds somewhere in bw 8-9 KBps (on the 16 KB plan), and at nights exactly its double , i sense some foulplay by airtel corp., seems like the earthquake was a perfect alibi for them to save some of their bandwidth.


----------



## minniawochat (Jan 25, 2007)

hi

  no its real because the time of earthquake  my net connection goes down approx 15 min & last time prevouse year also same net goes off for 30 mins but restart without low speed problem.

thanks


----------

